# Heading to the lake tonight



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

Heading to the lake tonight (minnewaukin) to get some fishing in. Any suggestions on where to start after the storm moved through the other night?


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

here is the 8 digit grid cordinate to the hotest fishing spot in DL

MC 4483 6215

good luck!


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks but I do not have a GPS unit that I could use to find that spot.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

When in doubt, fish the wind blown sides. Get a map of the lake if you don't already and find trees where they stick out by deep water...usually good bets as well. You shouldn't have problems finding fish on DL. We fished out of Minne the other weekend and found fish everywhere we went.

Good luck


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Im betting this cold front has them in lockjaw mode compared to the last week or 2. Please let us know how you did.


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

It wasn't as bad as i thought it would be with the front. It was slow but did manage to put 6 eyes that were all about 14-17 and god only knows how many white bass we caught. We just pulled spinners and lindys on the rocks at 6 mile.


----------

